# What's the law about taking dogs in shops?



## Sandysmum

Could anyone explain what the law is about taking dogs in shops. I've tried looking on the net, but for some reason all I'm getting is the American rules.
I know that they're not allowed in food shops, for hygene reasons, so I don't mean them or supermarkets.

I've started taking Jet into town sometimes, mainly to go to the pet shop and the outside market. But I was wondering about other shops? I took him into HMV today, there were no signs saying no dogs. Nobody said anything, and he was very well behaved. I had to take him into the toilets with me too. It was either take him with me or tie him up outside, which wasn't really an option! Again no one said anything, but I did get a few strange looks.

I know there are some on here who know about laws and stuff, so I was hoping someone could help me out on this.I know there are different rules for guide dogs and service dogs, but Jet isn't either of those.


----------



## Zaros

I'm not sure what the law states in England but here in Finland I was pleasantly surprised to see that Stockmanns, the Finnish Equivalent of Harrods, allows Dogs in the department. Leashed of course.

Food shops are out of bounds for obvious reasons.

However, I've taken Oscar shopping with me on many an occasion and each time no one has protested at his presence. 

Perhaps it was because no one was prepared to challenge me with such a big dog by my side? 

I have discovered that if I intend to buy clothes he just doesn't fit in a changing cubicle with me. 

Oscar particularly likes Starkki's and K-Rauta. Finland's answer to B&Q and other large chained hardware retailers.


----------



## smokeybear

There is no specific legislation around dogs in shops, whatever the business. Whether dogs are allowed in businesses, cafes, restaurants, pubs etc is entirely down to the owner.

Thus if a business wishes to ban dogs it is up to them (apart from assistance dogs)


----------



## SpringerHusky

I go into lots of shops with mine, including the disney store where they are welcomed 

It's at discression of the shop owner.


----------



## cheekyscrip

I take scrip with me a lot...M&S do not allow dogs..BHS is ok if I carry him, so is Mothercare and the rest of their chain...similar with other net shopsP or Top Shop...Indians will only tolerate him carried...
Market is ok with dogs on the lead, so are many of local smallshops and kiosks...most places like bars or pubs allow dogs outside ..but not inside which is a bother when it rains....
Yesterday first time I was told not to go in into post office!

So my lil one had to collect the huge parcel...while we waited outside...

I even carry Scip into pharmacy....
and must say carrying 15 pounds of a dog and shopping bag is not very , very good ..
but then I think of Zaros carrying his pooches and feel better...:


----------



## PoisonGirl

If there is no sign saying no dogs... then I take mine in- unless it is a clothes shop or somewhere that sells food. 

Most pubs around here let dogs in, and we have a dog friendly cafe but they are only allowed in the end near the door.

I take mine in the bank, post office, pet shops, not taken any of them to a pub here yet though.


----------



## Nukawin

It'd be nice if dog's (leashed and under control) were allowed in more non-food shops. Over here nearly every shop (except the petshop) has a ''NO DOGS'' sign. 

I used to tie my dogs up outside the shop, in two incidents with Sandy I stopped tho.

1) She broke her chain lead and came running in after me (she NEVER did this before so something must have scared her!)

2) A man approached and tried to pet her, I wouldn't have realised if she hadn't of started barking aggressively at him, I just happened to see him when I was at the till but when I got to Sandy he had fled. I vowed since those two incidents never again would I leave any of my dogs alone!! 

I'd really love to know what that jerk was up to!  You'd think common sense would tell him NOT to approach a strange dog, especially if it's a great big German Shepherd!


----------



## Guest

I don't take mine into any shops as he doesn't come into town with me, but I've seen people out and about in town with dogs. I wish dogs were more welcomed into shops, aslong as they're generally well behaved and any accidents cleaned up by the owner.

I know some people can frown upon dogs being in shops. I worked for a well known clothing store once and a lady popped in one day with her dog. My former colleagues were not happy that she had brought a dog into the shop, mainly because it was rubbing against all the clothing and leaving dog hair everywhere lol. I think one of them gently told her that she wasn't allowed to bring her dog in - the lady got in a huff because there were no signs outside stating "no dogs". I didn't mind, the dog was cute. 

I always thought that dogs weren't allowed into shops generally, a bit like an unwritten rule.


----------



## Attack Mode

smokeybear said:


> There is no specific legislation around dogs in shops, whatever the business. Whether dogs are allowed in businesses, cafes, restaurants, pubs etc is entirely down to the owner.
> 
> Thus if a business wishes to ban dogs it is up to them (apart from assistance dogs)


^^^^^ This.

The only area they are not allowed under law, is food preparation areas. So they can go into a cafe/restaurant, but not into the kitchen.

Though of course the owner has the final say if they are allowed through the front door.


----------



## newfiesmum

jetsmum said:


> Could anyone explain what the law is about taking dogs in shops. I've tried looking on the net, but for some reason all I'm getting is the American rules.
> I know that they're not allowed in food shops, for hygene reasons, so I don't mean them or supermarkets.
> 
> I've started taking Jet into town sometimes, mainly to go to the pet shop and the outside market. But I was wondering about other shops? I took him into HMV today, there were no signs saying no dogs. Nobody said anything, and he was very well behaved. I had to take him into the toilets with me too. It was either take him with me or tie him up outside, which wasn't really an option! Again no one said anything, but I did get a few strange looks.
> 
> I know there are some on here who know about laws and stuff, so I was hoping someone could help me out on this.I know there are different rules for guide dogs and service dogs, but Jet isn't either of those.


There is no law, it is entirely up to the shop owner even with food shops. I was out with Diva once and wanted some cigarettes and I was not prepared to leave her outside. I opened the door and asked the owner if she could come in and he agreed, especially as I wasn't going anywhere near the food. Some bloke had the cheek to complain, said "you're not allowed to bring a dog in here". Strange that, when he had heard me ask the owner and he had said it was ok. Why people can't keep their nose out of other people's business I really don't know.


----------



## Guest

I know guide dogs/assistance dogs are allowed in shops not sure about pet dogs that aren't assistance fogs though.


----------



## PinkEars

it annoys me that more shop owners dont allow dogs in. I walked in to Wickes with Lola once about a year ago and was told she wasnt aloud in. So i had to put her in the car...its right next door to pets at home so i thought would just quickly nip in wickes at the same time but apparently not.

when i went on holiday to north devon everyone was going in shops with dogs it was perfectly normal. I had left lola at the house thinking she wouldnt be aloud in so i was pleasantly surprised but annoyed i had left her at the same time! lol


----------



## 8tansox

When I first moved into this tiny village, I placed an advert in the P.O. window, paid my money and specifically asked, and was told, it would definitely be displayed in the large window at the front of the shop, with the other adverts.

Two days later I was walking past the P.O. with my dogs and looked in the ad. window, couldn't see mine, so I opened the door and popped my head around to ask the owner where my ad. was, well, the abuse I got was uncalled for, my dogs were sitting outside on the step, not a paw or hair passed over the thresh-hold! I was yelled at and told not to bring the dogs inside the shop, they weren't. 

I saw my ad, behind the shop owner's seat behind the counter. Not what I had paid for. 

By the time I'd got home the P.O. owner had 'phoned my husband and told him I'd been abusive and they would NOT be displaying my advert in the window, to come and get my money. (I am never rude to anyone and my husband knew this wasn't the truth.)

Needless to say, 15 years later, I've not stepped foot inside the P.O. with or without my dogs. 

I cannot understand why well mannered dogs are just not permitted into some shops. Madness.


----------



## WeimyLady

I don't understand why anyone would want to take a dog into a shop anyway? except maybe a pet shop which I obviously do understand. What pleasure does the dog get from ambling around a claustrophobic shop with hundreds of strangers milling around? I am sure most dogs would rather be tucked up asleep or out on an actual proper walk.

When I go shopping my dogs stay at home. I can't shop properly with them in the way and frankly they wouldn't enjoy it anyway. 

Considering that most dogs are not fantastically behaved, more shops allowing them in would be great fuel to add to the anti dog fire. Unruly dogs disturbing people in shops would only give those who don't like them more to complain about.


----------



## Sandysmum

WeimyLady said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to take a dog into a shop anyway? except maybe a pet shop which I obviously do understand. What pleasure does the dog get from ambling around a claustrophobic shop with hundreds of strangers milling around? I am sure most dogs would rather be tucked up asleep or out on an actual proper walk.
> 
> When I go shopping my dogs stay at home. I can't shop properly with them in the way and frankly they wouldn't enjoy it anyway.
> 
> Considering that most dogs are not fantastically behaved, more shops allowing them in would be great fuel to add to the anti dog fire. Unruly dogs disturbing people in shops would only give those who don't like them more to complain about.


One of the reasons I try and take Jet everywhere with me, is because I have health problems which mean I can't always go shopping, and do a seperate walk as well.
He loves being around people, he's a gentle soul and is more than happy to be stroked and petted by strangers as long as I'm there with him. I have him on a hands free lead, which gives me more control, should I need it.
He does enjoy his trips on the bus and to the market, so many new things to smell and see.
I'm not talking about the weeks food shopping, I get that delivered. I mean just popping out for the odd thing, I can't carry a lot even if I wanted to.

Just walking round the streets gets boring, even going to the same field gets boring, so I try and add variety to walks by taking him with me, if I have to go somewhere. Obviously there are places I can't take him, but it would be nice to know exactly what the position is, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## smokeybear

Nukawin said:


> I'd really love to know what that jerk was up to!  You'd think common sense would tell him NOT to approach a strange dog, especially if it's a great big German Shepherd!


I am afraid common sense is not that common is it? 

You would think common sense would tell owners NOT to tie their dogs up outside shops where they can be put at risk!


----------



## OllieBob

Taken from 
http://food.gov.uk/multimedia/pdfs/hygienebusinessguide.pdf Page 14

"You must have adequate procedures to control pests and to prevent domestic animals (pets) from getting into places where food is *prepared, handled or stored*. If your local authority permits domestic animals, in special cases, you must have adequate procedures to prevent this from causing contamination."

The law does not specify excluding animals from areas where food is served. In this case, it is up to the food business operator to decide the risks posed to food by allowing dogs into the serving area as to whether or not they are allowed on the premises. 
As for other shops it is down to the management as to whether they allow dogs or not. Personally I wouldn't take a dog into a shop out of curtesy for other shoppers, there may be people shopping with allergies (often severe) to dog hair, or other who dislike being covered in dog hair. Then there are the dog haters. :mad2: 
Dog owners only make up roughly 25% of the population so we are a minority.


----------



## BananaBassett

As others have said, it's at the discretion of the shop owner, and it really does vary. I was leaning in the door way of New Look once, bellowing at my mum instructions about what item I wanted as I had the dogs outside - te shop assistant oggled at me like I was insane and said "they can come in you know". So now we go shopping together in there occassionally . However I once toodled into another New look with my dog in a different town and got yelled at through a clothes line of jumpers to get my dog out immediately. Shocking


----------



## simplysardonic

I was only thinking about this the other day, I've taken the dogs in several local shops & I've noticed our local big independent shop has a 'no dogs' sign for their supermarket (which I understand) but doesn't have one for their department store. I keep toying with the idea of taking Rogue in there with me & see what people say though I will be avoiding the china section!


----------



## apricot

I took my little pup into a pharmacy and the reaction was as though I'd taken him into an operating theatre.
I used to take my dog into the Oxfam bookshop until a new manager told me to take him out because they sold food. That was the chocolate bars at the far end.


----------



## smokeybear

PinkEars said:


> it annoys me that more shop owners dont allow dogs in. I walked in to Wickes with Lola once about a year ago and was told she wasnt aloud in. So i had to put her in the car...its right next door to pets at home so i thought would just quickly nip in wickes at the same time but apparently not.
> 
> when i went on holiday to north devon everyone was going in shops with dogs it was perfectly normal. I had left lola at the house thinking she wouldnt be aloud in so i was pleasantly surprised but annoyed i had left her at the same time! lol


Wickes allow dogs in, I do all my PAT assessments in my local branch.

It does not annoy me that more shop owners do not allow dogs in.

I do not want to be pestered by or trip over dogs in narrow aisles etc.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat

When we took Sophie up North last year on a over night trip we went into several little towns. We always asked the shop owners if it was alright we brought her in and all were fine as long as she was carried. Many came to coo over her 

There is no way I could carry her now tho with my back and arms I wouldnt last very long, I dont often taken Sophie into shops now minus our fav pet shop only because the people respect Sophie's need for space and slow introductions, its also small and quite.

I also enjoy being able to shop on my own, without constantly watching her.

My mom want shopping with her friend the other week who has a small dog like Sophie. My moms friend dropped the dogs leash and let it wander around the store, it decided to jump on some chair thing and lay on some clothes. My mom quickly scooped her up and waited on the bench outside she was so embarrassed.


----------



## chichi

My dogs go into shops with me and are usually treated like VIPs. Only M&S have insisted I leave...even though it was the clothes dept and the dog was in my arms (all 2 kilos of her). I told her that the dog was doing no harm and probably was cleaner than her but she didnt see the funny side.....jobsworth! I left but not until I paid for my item....which seemed to really upset this woman.....some people make me laugh.


----------



## Sandysmum

So it would appear then that unless it's a shop that sells food, it's up to the shop owner if dogs are allowed in or not. 
The problem for a dog owner is how do we know where we are welcome. If there are no signs saying 'no dogs allowed' does that mean it's ok. I find the whole thing very confusing.
If a dog is well behaved and stays close to it's owner, I can't see the problem. Very often dogs are better behaved than some children, and take up far less room than buggys.


----------



## 3dogs2cats

jetsmum said:


> So it would appear then that unless it's a shop that sells food, it's up to the shop owner if dogs are allowed in or not.
> The problem for a dog owner is how do we know where we are welcome. If there are no signs saying 'no dogs allowed' does that mean it's ok. I find the whole thing very confusing.
> If a dog is well behaved and stays close to it's owner, I can't see the problem. Very often dogs are better behaved than some children, and take up far less room than buggys.


Well I can honestly say I have never ever walked out of a pub, shop etc because of an ill-behaved dog being in there, but I have walked out many times because of ill behaved children!!

When I did have dogs that we could to take on hoilday I used to go on the doggie pubs site and get all the dog friendly Britian books, found those very useful, but generally I wouldn`t expect to take them into shops as such just pubs and cafes really.


----------



## Tigerneko

The department store I work in are very funny about dogs. On the whole they aren't allowed but I did once notice an older couple with a strange looking pram - inside the pram was a lovely elderly, blind Beagle! I was chatting to them and fussing the dog (inside the doggy pram :lol for ages. I know that security/management would probably say something so I just gave them a bit of a heads up to be careful they weren't caught and they went on their way around the shop! However, we did used to have an elderly lady who came shopping every Sunday morning, and she always carried a tiny old Yorkie inside a wicker basket, I used to love saying hello to them both 

One of our security guards once approached me and described someone walking around carrying a tiny dog in their coat, he asked me to let him know if I spotted them because he wanted to ask them to leave (he is a jobsworth and a bit of a creep anyway). I told him right where to go and said he'd just told the wrong member of staff - I told him i'd be far too busy fussing over the dog to even think about grassing them up.... he's never bothered with me since :lol:


----------

